# Anyone know the name or artist of song on new Coors Light ad?



## A_b (14 Jun 2007)

Anyone know the name or artist of song on new Coors Light ad ... you know the one where people are made out of snow coming down the mountains.

thanks!!!


----------



## A_b (14 Jun 2007)

*Re: Coors light ad*

never mind I just found it!!

'Saso' , 'Type A Jitters'


----------

